# Scheibenbremsadapter am Xizang?



## subdermal (18. März 2010)

Moin,

ich weiß, es ist Ketzerei. Und ja, toll sieht's auch nicht aus. Und sicher, es zerstört den klassischen Charakter des Rads.
Aber was ich mich wirklich - und zur Zeit eher noch hypothetisch - frage:
Kann ich einen solchen Scheibenbremsadapter ([ame="http://www.amazon.com/Brake-Mount-Tabless-Frame-DM-UNI/dp/B002R3D9EC"]http://www.amazon.com/Brake-Mount-Tabless-Frame-DM-UNI/dp/B002R3D9EC[/ame]) an ein Xizang bauen, ohne dem Rahmen langfristig Schaden zuzufügen? Fundierte Einschätzungen und Erfahrungen sind herzlich willkommen (Beschimpfungen ertrag' ich auch, wenn's sein muss)! 

Besten Dank im Voraus,
C.


----------



## oldman (18. März 2010)

hmmm, drangefriemelt kriegt man sowas, aber es könnte schäden verursachen, es fehlt dafür eine abstützung zwischen den streben.

wenn du den xizang mit scheibe fahren willst, dann lass eine discaufnahme und eine verstrebung einschweissen.
muesste bei rewell machbar sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (18. März 2010)

Es gab irgentwo mal einen Adapter, der hatte eine Abstützung an den Cantisockeln. Der sollte gehen.


----------



## GT-Sassy (18. März 2010)

Gefunden im Workshop 2004, ein "Point Racing Frame Disk" Adapter



besser gehts nicht. Ich meine damit das Bild.


----------



## kingmoe (19. März 2010)

Hier sieht man mehr:

http://www.pointbike.de/pointracing/htm/bremsen.html


----------



## oldman (19. März 2010)

dieser berühmt-berüchtigte Pointadapter kann eines: wackeln. Die Beläge werden garantiert ewig schleifen.


----------



## versus (19. März 2010)

oldman schrieb:


> dieser berühmt-berüchtigte Pointadapter kann eines: wackeln. Die Beläge werden garantiert ewig schleifen.



nee, der kann noch was: schei§§e aussehen


----------



## DeepStar23 (19. März 2010)

versus schrieb:


> nee, der kann noch was: schei§§e aussehen




Danke das es mal jemand ausspricht..


----------



## subdermal (19. März 2010)

Moin,

danke erst einmal allerseits für Feedback und Rat. Hmm, der Point-Adapter sieht wirklich gewöhnungsbedürftig aus. Na, mal sehen was draus wird.

Cheers,
C.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (20. März 2010)

If the frame were designed to take a disk brake it would have a way to mount one.  Just a warning that not all frames and frame stays were designed to take the forces of disc brakes.  Have seen frames break when adapters are added.


----------



## gummikuh99 (21. März 2010)

Hallo

von Hope gab es auch einen Adapter, der am Ausfallende (innen) verschraubt wurde. 
Der einzige Nachteil : man benötigt eine Nabe mit kürzerer Achse.

Vom Aussehen finde ich es gar nicht so übel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eddy 1 (21. März 2010)

das teil ist aber glaube ich nicht von hope (evt. Brake therapy)

der Hope war eine bremshälfte einer C2 die auf der achse gelagert war (wie lobo) oder eine kürzere nabe bräuchte und mit dem ausfallende verschraubt war

der point adapter sieht shit aus ohne zweifel aber ich habe ihn schon 2mal montiert und da hat nix geschliffen


----------



## goegolo (23. März 2010)

Hat noch jemand so einen Point Adapter über?


----------



## oldman (23. März 2010)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> schon 2mal montiert und da hat nix geschliffen



ich sage nur "wiegetritt"


----------



## SixTimesNine (28. März 2010)

Hey C.,

sehe jetzt erst diesen thread.

Eines ist sicher (also bestimmt nicht die Rente):

LASS ES SEIN.

Dieser Rahmen ist in einer Zeit entstanden, als man sich über solch ein Bremssystem noch im Zeugungsstadium befand (vielleicht war man ja auch schon beim Vorspiel) nur richtig funktioniert haben die erst später richtig gut!!!
Bau Dir ne schöne Magura HS 33 dran und gut ist, Point Müll und andere Konsorten sind was für´s Technik-Museum oder für die Gradestrasse (BSR you know)

Gruß 6x9

That´s All Folks


----------

